# learning to design linkages



## hobby (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm experimenting with designing mechanical linkages, I'm trying to make a mechanical model that would exhibit the olden times when people tried to design airplanes with flapping wings and such, those crazy contraptions, however my air compressor doesn't work anymore, so eventualy I'll get another one, but for now instead of running it on air, I'll try to make it work as a treadle engine.

So here is a video of my experimental treadle engine, doesn't work completely as yet, but it is only a proof of concept of some linkage designing.

http://www.youtube.com/v/pKS23EY8pbw?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0for 

thanks for watching.
have a great day.


----------



## smfr (Dec 24, 2011)

You have some neat linkages there!

Not sure if you know about them, but there are various cheap books on Amazon and Google books which are scans of old books on mechanical mechanisms, like "507 Mechanical Movements":
http://www.amazon.com/507-Mechanical-Movements-Mechanisms-Devices/dp/9650060219/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1YE7RMI0ER54C&colid=972G0WUHO5PG
and you might find some neat linkage ideas in those.

I'm sure you're aware of the various walking linkages, like the Straandbeest linkage etc:
http://www.mechanicalspider.com/comparison.html?

Simon


----------



## hobby (Jan 21, 2012)

Simon, Thankyou for the compliment.
----------------------------------------

Continuation on this journey of learning to design and build mechanical models.

Some work being done with learning mechanical linkages.











































and a short video, of the mechanical action thus far.

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ssr9q0ZU4kA?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"


----------



## hobby (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm learning how to design linkages, from watching the "youtube channel, india institute of technowledgy", course called "The kinematics of mechanisms and machines."

So this thread is a compilation of my experiments in designing and building mechanical models, when I come up with a mechanism I like, then I'll incorporate it into my next model build with a small "compressed air engine to run it.

here is another video of yet another 4 bar linkage experiment.

"http://www.youtube.com/v/rtpE9AlNuPE?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"

Have fun in the shop.


----------



## hobby (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello,
welcome again to my shop,
this is another quick update on my linkage experimenting project.

http://www.youtube.com/v/1O9Q4Gds20E?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"

I'm enjoying learning about mechanical design of linkages, that I'm looking into designing my next woodworking bench, with a linkage design that will allow a table top extension, to pivot on an arc to fold away underneath the bench, rather than the traditional drop leaf style.
But that's later on down the road.

Thanks for visiting.
Have fun in the shop...


----------



## hobby (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is another quick update with the linkages experiment.

Everything is dryfitted to check for proof of concept, in the design and the layout of this unit.

I do a small bit at a time, because with all this nice weather , I've been outside working in my woodworking shop, most of the time.

Here is the update.

"http://www.youtube.com/v/7aj89bGFIsk?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"


Have fun in the shop.


----------

